# The "love" thread.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Inspired by the "I feel it all - Feist" thread in Just for Fun.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Love!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:heart :squeeze  :squeeze :heart



:heart :squeeze  :squeeze :heart


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:heart


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

All you need is love
All you need is love
All you need is love!
Love is all you need.

And in the end, the love you take, is equal to the love you make


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah! My love!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I need it right now, LOVE!

In need, I will always post.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

love + love = ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Come on people!!! Where is all the love !!! ??? !!!*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVE! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


:con :no

*BANNED FROM THIS THREAD!

UNLESS YOU ARE HERE TO SHOW LOVE YOU ARE BANNED!!!! *


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*love <3*


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

love + love = love


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

love!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love you guys/gals!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I had a crappy day, today, so I'm giving myself a hug. 

"I love myself, and I know, honestly, that it is going to get better."


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*lovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelovelo*


----------



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

There is no challenge love cannot conquer!


----------



## silver_light (Nov 4, 2008)

"I tell you,the more I think,the more I feel that there is nothing more truly artistic than to love people"

-Vincent van Gogh


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

"Love wins. Love always wins."

-Morrie Schwartz


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

"V'ahavta l'reacha kamocha, zeh klal gadol baTorah"

-Rabbi Akiva


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want love! I'm trying not to cry. I'm trying not to...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I want love. I feel a little better for some apparent reason, which of course is good. Yeaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love myself.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Your threads are some of the weirdest stuff here, but entirely in a good way. It helps keep this place interesting. Lotsa love to you and everyone else here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I got a whole bunch of love from a phone call today. :heart


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Gerard's bizarre love thread!!!!!!!

Reminded me of Pantera's This Love!!!! Yeah!!!! Rock on, dudes and dudettes!!!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i make love to myself frequently


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:heart :heart:heart *LOVE *:heart :heart:heart 
​


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

:heartE:heartL:heartY:heartS:heartE:heart

I know, I know. I'm pathetic.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> :heartE:heartL:heartY:heartS:heartE:heart
> 
> I know, I know. I'm pathetic.


You are nothing of the sort. And you know it!

:mushy


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

All I need is love.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Everyday will feel like Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I :heart u all


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

You are all lovable.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm in utter bliss right now.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hateh ahet hea tehaht e


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in love with love!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hateh ahet hea tehaht e


I bet you are an amazing person. You might not realize it now and how it might seem life feels hopeless, but I just know there's hope for you. And I know you as a person as with anyone else has a lot of potential in life. I feel that. I know that. And I want that for you.

I hope you are doing well. And I hope your situation turns out progressively better as time passes.

Remember, I think you are a good man!

Kind regards,
Gerard


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

slylikeafox said:


> I'm in love with love!


That's the spirit slylikeafox! That's great to hear! I hope you are doing well. And I wish you so much in life! Yeah, baby!!!

Love,
Gerard


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Luv and hugs to all :group


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lyssado707 said:


> Luv and hugs to all :group


YAY HUGZ!!!! :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

slylikeafox said:


> I'm in love with love!


'terrified of telephones 
and shopping malls and knives
drowning in the pools of other lives

rely a bit too heavily
on alcohol and irony
get clobbered on by courtesy
in love with love
and lousy poetry'

:heart


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

llllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

i hate you all!!!! j/k ima loving person i just would admit it in person :hug love you all


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

love, peace, and i forget


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I need love, love
To ease my mind
I need to find, find someone to call mine
But mama said

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said love don't come easy
It's a game of give and take

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
You got to trust, give it time
No matter how long it takes

But how many heartaches
Must I stand before I find a love
To let me live again
Right now the only thing
That keeps me hangin' on
When I feel my strength, yeah
It's almost gone
I remember mama said:

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said love don't come easy
It's a game of give and take

How long must I wait
How much more can I take
Before loneliness will cause my heart
Heart to break?

No I can't bear to live my life alone
I grow impatient for a love to call my own
But when I feel that I, I can't go on
These precious words keeps me hangin' on
I remember mama said:

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said love don't come easy
It's a game of give and take

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said trust, give it time
No matter how long it takes

Gotta wait!

No, love, love, don't come easy
But I keep on waiting
Anticipating for that soft voice
To talk to me at night
For some tender arms
To hold me tight
I keep waiting
I keep on waiting
But it ain't easy
It ain't easy
But mama said:

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said to trust, give it time
No matter how long it takes

You can't hurry love
No, you just have to wait
She said love don't come easy
It's a game of give and take 
*


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm loveless. :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry , this is the only song that came to mind lol.






I know , im so corny.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> :heart :heart:heart *LOVE *:heart :heart:heart
> ​


Amazing.... Just truely amazingly beautiful. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

My turn to get back in the love fest! YES! Everyone should know I'm a hippie at heart. I really am. Okay here it goes.

I love you all. I want to whisper sweet nothings in your ear, hug you and tell you that you are beautiful on the inside, which is the most important thing than the illusion of the physical body some ppl prefer to use as the priorital judgement on some ppls beauty. No, you are all beautiful and deserving of love. So, I, personally, send love to all of you because I WANT to love all of you. 

:hug

:cuddle

:mushy

:love

oke

:squeeze

:kiss

:group

:heart :heart

- Coco Mclove


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love never fails!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i can sort of see how to do this but it doesn't seem to be working ... has anyone done this manually??

and yes i do have something else i'm supposed to be doing

l.....................l
...o ............o
......v......v
.........e


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I appreciate your concern. You did hijack Gerard's thread though.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Love exists it does! I love LOVE! Love gets my heart all fuzzy.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

*I was watching a show on Nat Geo the other day on called Virus Hunters, and apparently our ability to love may have come from viral DNA. *:sus


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love you, Gerard. Don't you know that?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Love Is My Religion - Ziggy Marley
*


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

dontcare said:


> love + love = ?


haha funny so random. ur probably a funny guy in person


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Unrequited love!!.... the story of my life.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love matters the most!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love always hopes!


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOVE IS A SONG THAT NEVER ENDS
Life may be swift and fleeting
Hope may die yet love's beautiful music
Comes each day like the dawn

LOVE IS A SONG THAT NEVER ENDS
One simple theme repeating
Like the voice of a heavenly choir
Love's sweet music flows on


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

love to all my SA peeps!!!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love is right here!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Love exists. And I'm sure I'll find it one day.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

what is love? love is love. but not for me today.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love will sustain.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I *LOVE* this love thread!


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> I *LOVE* this love thread!


LOL LOL ( Laughing ) ( smiles )

GOOD ONE POWER 2 THE WEAK !!!!

~~~ "Jim" hee hee


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love will provide.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love is a dirty trick played on us inorder to achieve the continuation of the species,' W Somerset Maughman.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

:heart makes the world go round


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Once upon a time in a land called fantasy
17 mountains stood so high
The sea surrounded them and together they would be
The only thing that ever made you cry
You said the devil told you that another mountain would appear
Every time somebody broke your heart
He said the sea would one day overflow with all your tears
And love will always leave you lonely

But I say it's only mountains and the sea
Love will conquer if you just believe
It's only mountains and the sea
There's nothing greater, you and me​


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:squeeze :heart :cuddle :hug :love


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> *I was watching a show on Nat Geo the other day on called Virus Hunters, and apparently our ability to love may have come from viral DNA. *:sus


Really? Isn't it just evolution and our species' need to reproduce?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Love you guys (includes gals).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Love is an action not a feeling


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love is the arms that are holding you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I miss my love.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Love is an action not a feeling


That reminds me of an old dc Talk song--"Luv Is a Verb." Anyone remember that? Most of you are probably too young!!!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^^ I'm not. I have all their cds lol


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> ^^ I'm not. I have all their cds lol


Yeah, WintersTale! Down with the dc Talk!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love will not cease.


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Words of Love*

*" Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth. It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails."

I Corinthians 13:1-8*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Lovely passage. (No pun intended.) 

“The wounds of love can only be healed by the one who made them.”-Publilius Syrus (Roman poet/author, 1 century B.C.)


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love does not keep locked inside.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

"Love is a dirty trick played on us inorder to achieve the continuation of the species," West Sommerset Maughman


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love will protect.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love always believes!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I feel so loved in this love thread! I am thankful that Gerard started it. I could curl up in the corner and stay forever! 

I haven't heard from Gerard lately. (Maybe I've just been missing his posts?) Does anyone know how he is doing?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Love cures.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> ^ Lovely passage. (No pun intended.)
> 
> "The wounds of love can only be healed by the one who made them."-Publilius Syrus (Roman poet/author, 1 century B.C.)


I love these verses, too. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love is alive!

I hope that everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Everything comes down to love.


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOVE IS !!!

From the mountains to the seas, to people and to little puppy dogs, love is what brought us here.

Love is all.
Love is God.

Love is a grandmother giving a piece of candy to her granddaughter,
Love is smiling at the old man who lives near you as he walks by,
Love is waving at your neighbor when you see them.

Love is Life!

Love is lonely people sharing their thoughts at this site.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

*Give It Away*

Love grows by giving. The love we give away is the only love we keep. The only way to retain love is to give it away.

~Elbert Hubbard


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I love lamp.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

To love and be loved is to feel the sun from both sides.

~David Viscott


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"To love a person is to learn the song that is in their heart, and to sing it to them when they have forgotten." 

~Anonymous


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"One word frees us of all the weight and pain of life: that word is love." 

~Sophocles


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

I love you without knowing how, or when, or from where
I love you simply, without problems or pride
I love you in this way because I don't know any other way of loving but this
In which there is no I, nor you
So intimate that your hand upon my chest is my hand
So intimate that when I fall asleep it is your eyes that close

_~Pablo Neruda_


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"I never knew how to worship until I knew how to love."
-Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

"To love is to suffer. To avoid suffering one must not love. But then one suffers from not loving. Therefore to love is to suffer, not to love is to suffer. To suffer is to suffer. To be happy is to love. To be happy then is to suffer. But suffering makes one unhappy. Therefore, to be unhappy one must love, or love to suffer, or suffer from too much happiness. I hope you're getting this down." - Woody Allen, _Love and Death_


----------



## rpcullen (Feb 27, 2009)

*I'm lovin' it!!! *(the thread, not McDonald's)


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

rpcullen said:


> *I'm lovin' it!!! *(the thread, not McDonald's)


Me too! Yes! We got some good quotes goin' on today!!!  Thanks, people!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Sunshine009 said:


> "To love is to suffer. To avoid suffering one must not love. But then one suffers from not loving. Therefore to love is to suffer, not to love is to suffer. To suffer is to suffer. To be happy is to love. To be happy then is to suffer. But suffering makes one unhappy. Therefore, to be unhappy one must love, or love to suffer, or suffer from too much happiness. I hope you're getting this down." - Woody Allen, _Love and Death_


LOL:haha


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love is the master key that opens the gates of happiness." 

~Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

shyfx said:


> i love lamp.


lol! :d


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

ShyFX said:


> I love lamp.


I had no idea what this meant until I "Googled" it. LOL You can tell that I don't get out much!!!


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> I had no idea what this meant until I "Googled" it. LOL You can tell that I don't get out much!!!


I think the people who _did_ know what it meant (like me) are the ones who need to get out more


----------



## Sugababie4 (Jan 6, 2009)

"In dreams and in love there are no impossibilities."
Janos Arnay


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"We love because it's the only true adventure." 

~Nikki Giovanni


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love makes your soul crawl out from its hiding place." 

~Zora Neale Hurston


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Love alright...I love being miserable. I love feeling optimistic. I love being a human being. I love having to face a challenge. Love thrives in me. But i deny it with my pessismism.

Pessimism optimism...I am whole and I love it like that. No fooling myself into thinking a balance between the two cannot co-exist. It's okay to be dark and brooding as long as I balance it out with some silly laughs about random things.

I feel all lovey dovey and fuzzy as i am writing this. Love...Hate this word and love to hate it. so that's still love...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Love is an irresistible desire to be irresistibly desired." -Robert Frost


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love is like war: easy to begin but hard to end." 

~Anonymous


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"To love is to receive a glimpse of Heaven." 

~Karen Sunde


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love is the only sane and satisfactory answer to the problem of human existence." 

~Erich Fromm


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"In the final analysis, love is the only reflection of man's worth." 

~Bill Wundram


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love is everything it's cracked up to be. That's why people are so cynical about it...It really is worth fighting for, risking everything for. And the trouble is, if you don't risk everything, you risk even more." 

~Erica Jong


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

“You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.”
-- Dr. Seuss


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Good one! :yes

"True love is like a ghost; everyone talks of it, few have seen it." 
-La Rochefoucauld


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"Love is the shortest distance between hearts."

~Unknown


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Love is always bestowed as a gift--freely, willingly, and without expectation...
We don't love to be loved; we love to love.

~Leo Buscaglia


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

“Inside the heart of each and every one of us there is a longing to be understood by someone who really cares. When a person is understood, he or she can put up with almost anything in the world.”

~Ed Hird


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

If love is the answer, could you please rephrase the question?
—Lily Tomlin


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

"You know you're in love when you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams."

Dr. Seuss


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

"Faith Matheny"

At first you will know not what they mean,
And you may never know,
And we may never tell you:--
These sudden flashes in your soul,
Like lambent lightning on snowy clouds
At midnight when the moon is full.
They come in solitude, or perhaps
You sit with your friend, and all at once
A silence falls on speech, and his eyes
Without a flicker glow at you:--
You two have seen the secret together,
He sees it in you, and you in him.
And there you sit thrilling lest the Mystery
Stand before you and strike you dead
With a splendor like the sun's.
Be brave, all souls who have such visions
As your body's alive as mine is dead,
You're catching a little whiff of the ether
Reserved for God Himself.

- Edgar Lee Masters 

Have a nice day,
Kelly ​


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

“Love is that condition in which the happiness of another person is essential to your own.”

~Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

"My heart to you is given: Oh, do give yours to me; We’ll lock them up together, And throw away the key."

~Frederick Saunders


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Men always want to be a woman's first love. Women have a more subtle instinct--what they like is to be a man's last romance.

~Oscar Wilde


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Lord, grant that I might not so much seek to be loved as to love.

~St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

First, when I was apart from you, this world did not exist, nor any other.

Second, whatever I was looking for was always you.

Third, why did I ever learn to count to three?

- Rumi

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Gamble everything for love, if you're a true human being. 
- Rumi

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

No better love than love with no object.
No greater work than work with no purpose.

- Rumi

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Your task is not to seek for love, but merely to seek and find all the barriers within yourself that you have built against it.

- Rumi

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

The minute I heard my first love story I started looking for you, not knowing how blind that was. Lovers don't finally meet somewhere. They're in each other all along.

- Rumi

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Dashuria
محبوب
Обичам
Amor
愛
Ljubav
Láska
Kærlighed
Liefhebben
Love
Armastus
Pagmamahal
Rakastaa
Aimer
Amor
Liebe
Αγάπη
אַהֲבָה
कामा
Szerelem
Cinta
Amore
愛
사랑
Mīlestība
Meilė
Imħabba
Kjærlighet
Miłość
Amor
Iubire
Любовь
Љубав
Láska
Ljubezen
Amor
Kärlek
รัก
Sevmek
Любов
Yêu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Love is merely madness... 
--William Shakespeare


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

I love this clip! I makes me cry every time I watch it. LOVE IS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Dashuria
> محبوب
> Обичам
> Amor
> ...


+ Aroha


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, Love Thread, how I love you. I've missed you.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love my cat. End of.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yes
:boogie
:blush
:hug
:cuddle
:group
:love
:love2
:squeeze

:heart


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

(((hugs)))


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## markalan (Feb 4, 2009)

Love is first about infatuation. If it grows beyond that point, it becomes true love. True love is about understanding and acceptance of each others flaws and weaknesses. Being there when everything seems to be going wrong. It's about trust.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

markalan said:


> Love is first about infatuation. If it grows beyond that point, it becomes true love. True love is about understanding and acceptance of each others flaws and weaknesses. Being there when everything seems to be going wrong. It's about trust.


(((markalan)))


----------



## efsmith (Nov 19, 2008)

I love you Jan!
:teeth


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

efsmith said:


> I love you Jan!
> :teeth


Sr. Eduardo!!!

(((efsmith)))


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I love you,
you love me
We're a happy family
with a great big hug :squeeze
and a kiss from me to you
won't you say you love me too?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

"Love is the force that transforms and improves the Soul of the World."

"When you are in love things make even more sense."

-- Paulo Coelho "The Alchemist"


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Favorite love quote:

"Love is a temporary madness. It erupts like an earthquake and then subsides. And when it subsides you have to make a decision. You have to work out whether your roots have become so entwined together that it is inconceivable that you should ever part. Because this is what love is. Love is not breathlessness, it is not excitement, it is not the promulgation of promises of eternal passion. That is just being "in love" which any of us can convince ourselves we are. Love itself is what is left over when being in love has burned away, and this is both an art and a fortunate accident. Your mother and I had it, we had roots that grew towards each other underground, and when all the pretty blossoms had fallen from our branches we found that we were one tree and not two." 


Loved it so much I bought the book it's from.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Favorite love quote:
> 
> "Love is a temporary madness. It erupts like an earthquake and then subsides. And when it subsides you have to make a decision. You have to work out whether your roots have become so entwined together that it is inconceivable that you should ever part. Because this is what love is. Love is not breathlessness, it is not excitement, it is not the promulgation of promises of eternal passion. That is just being "in love" which any of us can convince ourselves we are. Love itself is what is left over when being in love has burned away, and this is both an art and a fortunate accident. Your mother and I had it, we had roots that grew towards each other underground, and when all the pretty blossoms had fallen from our branches we found that we were one tree and not two."
> 
> Loved it so much I bought the book it's from.


:heart


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> "When you are in love things make even more sense."
> 
> -- Paulo Coelho "The Alchemist"


I was going to post that. It's true for me. I can barely function when I'm single. Its like once thats out of the way, I have a lot more focus.

I like Laura's quote too. Being "in love" and loving aren't the same thing. They're almost barely related at all.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

And just for giggles, here is my angsty Myspace love pic from a couple years ago.


----------



## Ringbearer (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are some favorite "love-related" YouTube videos. Enjoy, and Happy New Year to all!

rF3MEpMciNA[/MEDIA]]





NsuQMX9Ize0[/MEDIA]]





9qtTPTxvoPA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

Love is probably pretty cool but the way it's represented specifically on the internet, in the form of poorly taken photographs with indie font captions makes me wanna sandpaper off my face.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, Ringbearer!!!


















Ringbearer said:


> Here are some favorite "love-related" YouTube videos. Enjoy, and Happy New Year to all!
> 
> rF3MEpMciNA[/MEDIA]]
> 
> ...


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Laura, I love your contributions! Thanks! :clap


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

One Boy
One Girl
:heart :heart Hearts
One Love


----------



## KerryByte (Jan 2, 2011)

*Hugs* Love <3


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

What is this love thing you people speak of. :sus



















Yeah, that's all I've got. I'm boring.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've never been in love, but I would love to fall in love.

:heartsqueeze:hug:cuddle


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love ImWeird.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

love is strange, it can be the best most greatest feeling in the world, but can also be the most horrible hurting feeling. it can hurt more than physical pain for sure...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I love ImWeird.


I love Laura024. :love2


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> I love Laura024. :love2


Yay! :boogie My life is complete.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My life is complete.  
Back off everyone! She's mine, I'm not sharing. xD


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I love my ***


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> I love my ***


Is it nice?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, and I'm not sharing that sexy green square either. All mine <3


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> Is it nice?


words cannot describe it!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> words cannot describe it!


Sounds like some UFO.

I love Laura.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

@$$ pickup line #565:
"Are you wearing space pants? 'Cause your @$$ is out of this world!"

I love David.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> @$$ pickup line #565:
> "Are you wearing space pants? 'Cause your @$$ is out of this world!"
> 
> I love David.


Can I have yo numbah? Can I? Can I have it?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Can I have yo numbah? Can I? Can I have it?


I don't give out my number in theaters.

(Only gay bars).

(I kid.)


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I don't give out my number in theaters.
> 
> (Only gay bars).
> 
> (I kid.)


xP


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

oh that is so sweet



uke
i need to go wipe the sick off my laptop




:b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


>


It's us. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Secret kept.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Love you guys


----------



## anxiousnervous (Jan 7, 2011)

Love is being there when your precious T&A...Oh so precious, you love her so...you even paid for her boobs that you die oh top every night in a quivering bliss. It's LOVE! But alas all true colors show for the weak who is a man that leaves, or cheats on his wife now disfigured and unable to care for herself. Although not to be sexist some women kill, or leave their husbands who's unfortunate circumstances are the same as above. Throughout my years I found love has nothing to do with even men or women, a man who deserts you on the field of battle is no better, or who succumbs to the sexual advances of your loved on. Yes people are week, and if you are to blame SAD on these circumstances I say that it is not your fault, but the fault of the society you live in. As boys we would easily discern who was true and who was not by seeing who would be the first to run when the fight started, and oh how you would be amazed at the loudest mouthed braggarts who turned with their tails between their legs. This all in my opinion causes the beginnings of SAD because our innocence is lost to the the real world.


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

This used to be a nice thread....Now it's just confusing. What happened?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

OtherGlove said:


> This used to be a nice thread....Now it's just confusing. What happened?


----------



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

She Is Love.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't understand the thread


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

"Love is what you've been through with somebody." - James Thurber


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

you guys are amazing and I love you


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Is love a theory? :sus


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love is knowing each other as well as possible and still accepting and not trying to change him/her. It's bringing him/her to the hospital late at night when they're sick. It's holding hands.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> Love is knowing each other as well as possible and still accepting and not trying to change him/her. It's bringing him/her to the hospital late at night when they're sick. It's holding hands.


Absolutely true. Love is knowing someone so complete and accepting them for all that they are.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Love is swallowing.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Love is not meant for me.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Love is in the... AYER AYER AYER! 
Haha i dunno... :|


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Let it be love. ''Gorgeous and sensuous﻿ without being vulgar or obscene''

For those who didn't watched the movie they don't know what they missed 






le: how do i embedd youtube videos ?


----------

